# Heat shrink Foils



## 72Chevelle (Oct 9, 2013)

Will the Heat shrink Capsules that you can buy from Morewine effect the aging of wine?


----------



## GreginND (Oct 9, 2013)

Not at all.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 10, 2013)

I believe that it is not an air tight seal at all , only decoration purposes.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 10, 2013)

it shore does make a bottle pretty. gold on ports, black on reds,white on whites, and red on dragonblood.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Oct 10, 2013)

I only use tham on bottles that go to competition or are given away as gifts.

Heck, i don't even put labels on my wines anymore.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Oct 10, 2013)

they are just for looks, As James says you can use different colors for different wines so you don't have to keep pulling bottles out of the rack or boxes to find what you want. 
here are some links: http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=25_31&product_id=452
http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=25_31&product_id=453


----------



## 72Chevelle (Oct 13, 2013)

thanks for all the replies. I like that they are cheap and are a great way to distinguish between my wines. It makes it nice to know that red is dragons blood and so forth.


----------

